# Austrian Go-Box



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

If your van is over 3.5 tonnes, these notes may help you.

We passed through Austria on Saturday 4 May. We bought our Go-Box in Germany just before entering Austria. 

"How much credit will we need to get to Slovenia?"
"About 70 euros."
"What's the minimum credit I can put on the Go-Box?"
"75 euros."
"Ok, I'll have 75 euros."
"That will be 80 euros."
"Huh?"
"5 euros for the Go-Box."

You have 10 days to submit proof of vehicle class to ASFiNAG. How does that work for motorhomers on extended travels? We photographed all the documents and emailed them straight away. We hope that works out (the guide notes suggest it should). Our proof of EURO V came from a letter from Mercedes (which I asked for).

Go-boxes emit a single beep when you pass through a toll point, but they don't tell you either the credit used, or the credit remaining. When credit starts to run low, you hear a double beep. We got the first of these less than halfway.

So we went into the next petrol station.

"How much credit is left on this box?"
"31.49 euros."
"How much will it cost to get to Slovenia?"
"35.15 euros."
(Hair been yanked out)
"What's the minimum credit I can put on the box?"
"75 euros."

I ended up putting 85 euros on, in the expectation that his would be enough for 'there and back'. Otherwise, I might well have been 6 euros short coming back, which would cost another 75 euros to cover...

Two learning points:
1. Don't believe the person in the petrol station who sells Go-Boxes. There is a calculator on the ASFiNAG web site, but is really difficult to use, so it needs to be done in advance - and don't forget to add the VAT, which is currently 20%.
2. I wish I had the cheek to set up a system that charges for for the kit used to charge you with (do we pay directly for electricity meters?) and then only allows large lumps of credit, which means most folk will end up with unused, unreturnable credit amounts.

Given that Austria sits right across most of the main routes into the Western Balkans, I think we should nominate Austria for the 'Highway Robber of the EU award'. Pity the poor Slovenes, Croats and Bosnians whose travel costs northwards are jacked up in such a fashion.

Last night, in Slovenia, our Dutch neighbour's mains electrics were blown up by a thunder storm.

We're in Croatia now. If the story on the Go-Box has further twists, I'll update this in a couple of months.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now I know why there were hardly any motorhomes in Austria last summer when we were there!

When you found out you were running low couldnt you just get off the motorway and go across country? I gather its just for the motorways.

Mind you I also gather it can be difficult to cross Austria without using a motorway.

Lovely country though and great beer! Being just under 3500kg it didnt effect us but I can understand it putting people off. Its not just the cost but the carry on and not knowing how much you have left on. Bonkers.


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

I checked not using motorways in Austria to go across the country. My satnav said an extra 10 hours! One day we'll have a good look at Austria, we just didn't want to this time!

I don't mind paying tolls either, I do not like the Austrian approach!


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice on how many bucks to put on the go box, we are following your route in 2 weeks, been doing some homework and the calculator shows 48.41 from wals salzburg west to slovenia then special tolls for the two tunnels total 73.23 :? was going to put on same as you but better make it 85.00 with the box, will come another route back via the dolomites and try to miss the austrian motorway
Des


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We found the whole GoBox experience a right pain very expensive.

Austria was lovely though, Alan.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Couldn't agree more I found the Go-Box exactly the opposite No GO!!

Expensive and inconvenient and obviously a way for the Austrian authorities to fleece trucks drivers and the like using Austria as a through route to other countries.

If you had put another €75 on the box, you would have been able to claim back the unused amount when you left Austria but that's a real pain as well. :roll: :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can get to saltzberg with or without using tolls you could always take in the Austrian lakes to the east of there including Halstatsee and ebersee to the south which are quite possibly two of the most beautiful places in Europe and then cross through the mountains into Slovenia. Superb scenery around there but unless your in a hurry to cross Austria take your time it is a wonderful country


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem with that is trying to ensure that you don't accidentally find yourself joining a motorway Barry. It is possible to get yourself onto a motorway feeder road and not realise that you have till you have passed all the turn offs or places where you can turn round.

It can be done but great care is needed in doing it. Having used most of our €70 or whatever in what I am sure was't much more that around 150 miles of motorway we completed our trip into Slovenia avoiding motorways, Alan.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

They have electronic toll collection in Slovenia for vehicles over 3,500Kg.

https://www.dars.si/

Also, on the Vignette and GoBox usage in Austria, you still have to pay tolls to go through their tunnels which are quite expensive.
I remember there being two tunnels with tolls on them on the run down to Slovenia from Salzberg.

It's gonna be quite expensive for us this year with Vignettes for Austria, Hungary, Slovenia and tolls through Croatia from Hungary.
But like BarryD, we are fortunate our van comes in under the 3,500Kg max. I would hate having to get a GoBox.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

I received an e-mail today from the austrian Go box team who confirmed that the special road tunnels was included in my calculation of 48.41 euros to travel from salzburg to slovenia with the euro 5 emissions, if this is correct it doesnt seem too costly if you havent that much time to get there, found it a pain last year trying to avoid the tolls not to mention the fuel we used on the long winding roads & getting lost :lol: :lol: just hope my calculation is right :roll: 
Des


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

In 2011 we drove from the German border near Salzburg to Vienna and then back to Salzburg and through the Tyrol to Lichtenstein. There were clear signs to go to the Shell Garage at the German border, to buy a Go-Box. The man on the till asked for our itinerary (they can ask for evidence of your emissions, but we weren't).

It cost £230.42 because we included trips in, out and around Vienna in our estimate. As it happened we were able to borrow a local car from family in Vienna, so we received a £50.63 refund at the border before entering Lichtenstein. It's not cheap, but you could pay less if you estimate less mileage. The trouble with that is that may have to find somewhere to top up during the trip, which is just more hassle.

We paid with a CC and received the refund to that card when we returned the Go-Box. Again there was a sign just before the border with Lichtenstein, which led us to the offices of Gebrüder Weis, an Austrian Haulier who were totally clued up. Both stops took no more than five minutes each.

The box is quite small and comes with an explanatory leaflet in English and paired velcro strips on the box. Peel off the backing and stick to the windscreen as far forward as you can reach (so that it can communicate with the overhead gantries). When you return it, you just pull the velcro apart, leaving two strips in the windscreen for next time!

Keep the volume loud enough to hear the pings as you pass under gantries. The leaflet explains what to do if it fails, but ours was fine. You may shed a tear as each €uro pings away from your credit. If so you will be in floods of tears on the urban motorways where the pings are almost continuous :lol:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi, we are camped in Austria now. We bought our go box this morning at services just past Lake Chiemensie. We have no proof on our log book that our van is euro 4. Ford wanted £120 pounds for a certificate that the Austrians ask for online so I did not purchase that!!! Sent Austria a specification sheet of my vehicle with vin number and number plate and this was still declined so today I bit the bullet and bought the go box at the lower emission rating which is more expensive per km. We drove in by Salzburg but then got off at exit 8 straightaway and only heard 2 bleeps. We are camping at Mauterndorf. We drove on the B159 then changed to the B99. We plan to get back on autoroute tomorrow exit 106 to 129 as this was a very steep up an down route we did previous years and hubby does not enjoy winding roads. Saying that the roads are wide and good but need constant gear changing. We will then get back on autoroute at exit 127 to avoid Villach and also drive straight through the tunnel without queuing 
We were told we needed 130 euros to do the return journey but hopefully we will get money back if we keep off as much as possible. We only loaded 100 euros.
Previously in Slovania the tolls were better for over 3.8ton as we did not buy a vignette then and just pay as you get to toll. We get off route in Slovenia then travel via Novo Mesto where there are no tolls.
Fingers crossed the journey to Croatia is not too expensive. We took the road past Plitvika lakes last time so saved on tolls there too. Roads ok.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

A note on my experience of the Go-Box. Bought one to travel about 65 km's from Telfs to Italy via the Brenner Bridge in March (after skiing in Lermoss) and it was fairly simple to buy and pay ay the garage in Nassereith with the minimum charge of €80. I just told the girl I was Euro 4 so no paperwork to confirm. Did the journey which took about 1 hour and disappeared into Italy. When I got back home I started the procedure to obtain my unused pre-paid amount refund. It has taken a bit of toing and froing with emails to the head office in Vienna (who have been very pleasant) and a phone call to actually cancel the go-box *(before return by post)* as it may still charge your account when it is being driven in the back of the post van if it goes via a gantry if you do not. They gave me back about €42 to my credit card eventually so my 65 km journey cost me €38. It has taken me about 2 months to get it sorted.

Therefore my experience was it is easy to obtain one but less easy to get your refund by post. Maybe the best option is to stop at the border on exit of Austria and do it then but that option is not always simple.

Hope the above helps.

Cheers

Alan

p/s They have a new website which is a lot easier to understand and use I have just seen this morning. www.go-maut.at


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I am planning a trip to Slovenia and Croatia for 8 weeks in May/June 2014 so I am watching these posts with interest. My van is 4500kg so
I will cheerfully give Austria a miss and go through Switzerland and Italy. 
Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Save yourself the hassle and money and use the Fern and Old Brenner Pass roads.

See my toll free route described >here<

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know I said it earlier but I dont know whats up with the Austrians. Germany is awash with Stellplatz and no bonkers go box. 

Austria is simply superb! Maybe they dont want us although there are plenty of places to overnight. All we ever hear is people trying to avoid it because of the dreaded go box. They are missing out on a lot of MH trade I reckon.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

But surely Austria is not alone in making it more complicated for vehicles over 3.5 tons?

Off the top of my head arrangements are more complicated than for cars in Switzerland, Czech Republic, Poland, Croatia and other countries too. I may not be be accurate in my list but the point remains the same, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> But surely Austria is nt alone in making it more complicated for vehicles over 3.5 tons?
> 
> Off the top of my head arrangements are more complicated than for cars in Switzerland, Czech Republic, Poland, Croatia and other countries too. I may not be be accurate in my list but the point remains the same, Alan.


Fair point but plenty go to Switzerland and Croatia although after the recent Poland highway robbery thread perhaps most will give that country a miss.

I was going to replate our van at one point but i think it makes sense to leave it sub 3.5t


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

You can't just return your Go box at the border either. We had to travel about 30/40 miles into Germany from Salzburg 3 years ago as only selected places will refund your money.

Anyone know where to refund the box near Passau?

Chris


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I find the situation in Switzerland pretty straightforward ....just pay for the number of days you want at the border at 3.25SF per day. Croatia was mentioned as a problem above.....what is the position there for vehicles over 3.5T on the motorways.
Ian


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

No problem in croatia. Just like france but loads cheaper. Pay at the toll booth. Excellent roads.. Just spent 8 weeks there


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Anyone know where to return go box near Passau?
chris


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I know I said it earlier but I dont know whats up with the Austrians. Germany is awash with Stellplatz and no bonkers go box.
> 
> Austria is simply superb! Maybe they dont want us although there are plenty of places to overnight. All we ever hear is people trying to avoid it because of the dreaded go box. They are missing out on a lot of MH trade I reckon.


The reason Austria has the Go-Box and the likes of Germany and Switzerland dont, is because of the sheer number of East European trucks passing through to get to Italy, Southern France, Spain and beyond.

Since the opening up of the East, it has become a real problem for the Austrians. The trucks dont go through Germany, as they have to pay a hefty toll (as do coaches) at the border. The Go-Box is simpler for the haulage companies as they can control the expense from their offices as opposed to the drivers having to deal with it.

UNFORTUNATELY, motorhomes over 3.5T have inadvertantly been caught up with it - and it is THIS that is the most irksome!!!!

There IS a campaign in Austria at the moment to get motorhomes exempted and back to just having a vignette, but like all politicians, glaciers move quicker!!!!

Carl 8)


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We no longer go to Austria because of the Go Box - I have cut through without using the motorways but generally it s so much easier and cheaper to drive around.

Freinds of ours ended up with a further 150 euros demand when they got home because they hadnt realised about registering the emmission class.

I find the swiss system very straightforward and italian tolls quite reasonable 

I think the Austrian authorities should just change the wording to 'commercial vehicles over 3500kgs' thus enabling Motorhomes to buy the vignette. 

NB I have got away with a vignette on our previous 4 tonne mh, as we are on 4 wheels. they have no way of knowing as you just walk into a service station and buy one without showing paperwork.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Unfortunately we are in Austria now and as we went to Croatia and have returned via Hungary we have no option as we are now in Linz, We have avoided the motorways but as said before we have accidentally ended up on them and when we got really lost we had to use them to sort ourselves out. We will not come via Austria again using motorways though. From Budapest to Linz has been quite straight forward. All we want is to find somewhere to return them. I emailed the gobox people yesterday for an address in Passau so we will wait and see otherwise it will be via Salzburg as I know where to go there.
Austria is also working out pretty expensive compared to Croatia and Hungary too. (They are sticklers for rules too!)
chris


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> They have electronic toll collection in Slovenia for vehicles over 3,500Kg.
> 
> https://www.dars.si/
> 
> ...


Wrong Zozz

All of the tunnel tolls are included in the go box price.

You also have the luxury of using the no stop lanes


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> Unfortunately we are in Austria now and as we went to Croatia and have returned via Hungary we have no option as we are now in Linz, We have avoided the motorways but as said before we have accidentally ended up on them and when we got really lost we had to use them to sort ourselves out. We will not come via Austria again using motorways though. From Budapest to Linz has been quite straight forward. All we want is to find somewhere to return them. I emailed the gobox people yesterday for an address in Passau so we will wait and see otherwise it will be via Salzburg as I know where to go there.
> Austria is also working out pretty expensive compared to Croatia and Hungary too. (They are sticklers for rules too!)
> chris


At the Salzburg - Bad Reichenhall border


----------



## sue3134 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The dreaded go box!*

Hi, we have just returned from our summer holiday driving through germany and austria to italy. We have a mh that has a max weight of 4.5 t's but mistakenly bought a vingette. we have been to austria several times skiing in st anton and always bought the vingette. however on this occasion we used the brenner pass mw with toll booths. this was our downfall as when we returned via the pass we were questioned by the man in the booth as to our vehicle weight. we said 3.5 as this is the unladen weight. the vehicle also has 3 axles ( a slight giveaway as to the weight) We then were directed to another area where we were told to pay a fine of 220 euros and to buy a go box costing 94 euros in total ( 20% included)
We were obviously not happy and tried to plead to the mans better nature saying that we had made a mistake and had bought a vingette. he was having nothing of it and we had to pay. as described previously within a short space of time we began to get the double bleeps. 
unfortunately before exiting austria we missed the go box centre to return it.

I have emailed the austrian toll site to clarify the position as I am not sure where we could have bought a go box from initially entering austria via the brenner pass and coming from the direction of the dolomites ( on their website there is a go box place on the route from lake garda).

we have learnt a lot from this trip and may consider going through switzerland next time as this does appear to be more straight forward. we still have the go box as we missed the go box place as we exited austria.

obviously not happy and not sure if it was totally our fault.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The dreaded go box!*



sue3134 said:


> Hi, we have just returned from our summer holiday driving through germany and austria to italy. We have a mh that has a max weight of 4.5 t's but mistakenly bought a vingette. we have been to austria several times skiing in st anton and always bought the vingette. however on this occasion we used the brenner pass mw with toll booths. this was our downfall as when we returned via the pass we were questioned by the man in the booth as to our vehicle weight. we said 3.5 as this is the unladen weight. the vehicle also has 3 axles ( a slight giveaway as to the weight) We then were directed to another area where we were told to pay a fine of 220 euros and to buy a go box costing 94 euros in total ( 20% included)
> We were obviously not happy and tried to plead to the mans better nature saying that we had made a mistake and had bought a vingette. he was having nothing of it and we had to pay. as described previously within a short space of time we began to get the double bleeps.
> unfortunately before exiting austria we missed the go box centre to return it.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the Austrian tourist industries realise how much business the Go box is costing them. Ive heard a few stories like this.

We ve stopped going, its not worth the hassle, you can travel through Switzerland for a fraction of the cost on better roads and stopping in either Berchtesgarden, garmisch or italian lakes gives a very similar experience or better.

I wonder what the germans do, they are mostly over 3500kgs and it must be really inconvenient for them having Austria between them and the balkans.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*Re: The dreaded go box!*

I wonder if the Austrian tourist industries realise how much business the Go box is costing them. Ive heard a few stories like this.

...............[/quote]

As I mentioned earlier in this thread - YES, they are very aware and have been campaigning for quite a while to gain exemptions for PHGV motorhomes, but unfortunately (as is the case with ALL politicians and Governments) the powers that be can only see the revenue stream, and not the impact.

But, rest assured, the Austrian tourist industry is WELL aware of the sentiment and its impact and is trying to do something about it.

CT 8)


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

*Replated MH on austrian motorways*



jonegood said:


> I think the Austrian authorities should just change the wording to 'commercial vehicles over 3500kgs' thus enabling Motorhomes to buy the vignette.
> 
> NB I have got away with a vignette on our previous 4 tonne mh, as we are on 4 wheels. they have no way of knowing as you just walk into a service station and buy one without showing paperwork.


I will continue this thread although now a month latter.

I have been following many different threads on travelling through Austria and the problems of Go box's etc.

The above quote re the purchase of a Vignette as opposed to a Go Box is worth airing.

If you have MH <3500kg no problem. If you have MH >3500kg that looks their size i.e. that is well over 3500kg and may have 3 axles again no problem they have to purchase a Go box

So what of MH that were <3500kg but have been re-plated as to say 3570kg. These by all looks are still "small" i.e look as if they are <3500kg MH. The only giveaway is the plate on the door. However no Toll booth attendant asks to see any paperwork as to the actual plating of your MH. Remember there are no weigh bridges on the toll booths!

Is it up to the conscious of the individual either to go with a Vignette or purchase a Go box in these situations??

Any comments on this issue will help a lot of MH I am sure

thanks


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Replated MH on austrian motorways*



altom said:


> jonegood said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Austrian authorities should just change the wording to 'commercial vehicles over 3500kgs' thus enabling Motorhomes to buy the vignette.
> ...


Altom

I also shall be interested in any factual info your question digs up.

I seem to re-call that somebody once posted that the police can do weight checks(possibly with portable machines), but whether that is on the Autobahn or only the normal roads I cannot remember.

Geoff


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

With all the interest and Op shown on this subject of Go Boxes in the past I am surprised that only nicholsong (thank you) has made a comment I think I will start a new thread and see what the new response will be under a different heading


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

How about this if you are over 3,500.

Get a good quality colour copy of the vehicle log book (V5C)

Get the vehicle down plated to 3,500 and get an amended V5C.

Produce the appropriate documentation and plate as required :twisted:

Just be aware of not being overloaded if the 3,500 is called into action. :wink:


----------

